# How to treat pheasant tails for use in decor, etc



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a bunch of pheasant tails, and I'd like to use them in a vase or some other way to display them. They came right off birds, so they have that membrane material on them by the end of the quill. It smells and I assume needs to be treated or removed. I've had the tips submerged in salt until I figure out what to do with them. 

Any ideas how to treat the end of the quills so I can put them somewhere in my house without them smelling and going rancid? Thanks!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I never did anything. Let them dry out and they'll be fine.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Salt or borax a few weeks till dry.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated. I've had them in salt, and I have borax ready to use if needed, but I think just salt for a few weeks will be fine. Thanks!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Salt draws out the moisture. Change 2 times a day, then once a day, for a little while. Then don't use it at all as salt will draw moisture out of the air, especially on days like the last couple.


----------

